# Beet pulp for goats?



## Kimi (Apr 10, 2005)

Does or has anyone fed soaked or dry beet pulp to goats? Why or why not?
My mini horses sure like it. They usually get some mixed with a few alfalfa cubes soaked in very warm water when it's especially cold and so made me wonder about feeding it to goats.

Thanks!


----------



## animal_kingdom (Mar 31, 2005)

_I give my goats beet pulp. I mixed it in about 5-10% in with their feed. Provides extra energy, especially over the long winter months or right around birthing time. Then I continue for about 2 months while they are nursing. They tend to get worn down towards the end of pregnancy and nursing aggressie young ones.

Too much will cause diareah. Never had it but know what too many beets can do to a human..._


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

You can sprinkle about a cup of dried beet pulp on top of your milker's grain daily. High in Calcium, not good for bucks though, the high calcium content can cause Urinary Calculi in bucks.


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

I give it to my does, in the winter, and sometimes after kidding, if she is thin,. it is good for them.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I've never used it, but I know someone had a goat die because she fed the wrong type of pulp - best is shredded. In too large pellets it can apparently mess with the rumen and kill your goat. Just passing that on for what it's worth.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Just to clarify for us rookies.. Sugar beet tops (leaves?) are on the long list of poisonous plants in the Pygmy (4H) handbook.


----------



## Kimi (Apr 10, 2005)

There must be something about root crop tops because I heard that about carrot tops too. Hmmm, will have to research this!
If I do feed beet pulp, I would only use the shredded kind and then I think I would still soak it if they would eat it that way. 



bill in oh said:


> Just to clarify for us rookies.. Sugar beet tops (leaves?) are on the long list of poisonous plants in the Pygmy (4H) handbook.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I am going to grow mangels this summer to feed (or try to) my goats this winter. I am planning on chopping them. Anyone used them instead of pulp?


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

ive fed turnips and other plants as part of treats for goats, including , but not limited to squash pumpkins watermelons cornstalks, sunflowers jerusalem artichoke stalks, but i too am growing mangles for an overwinter stock feed, from the way my girls in the past have reacted to the other"treats" i expect pretty good response
they love when the garden gets weeded, and Gretchen , that old heifer, she would eat my peppermint to the ground if i let her !!!


----------

